#maas 2015-12-28
<mup> Bug #1529617 opened: When a node is properly commissioned, there should be output on VGA clearly saying so <design> <ease> <feature> <of> <use> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529617>
<Ironted> Hello!
<Ironted> wow maas it's so amazing man
<mup> Bug #1529634 opened: Can't tell why nodes fail to commission <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529634>
<leonardolimanas> hi there!
<leonardolimanas> First question: Can I use MAAS to deploy Openstack with old deskop machines?
<leonardolimanas> any ideas?
<Prte> Hi guys
#maas 2015-12-29
<mup> Bug #1529777 opened: more logs or progressbar when download/import/sync boot images <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529777>
#maas 2015-12-30
<mup> Bug #1530009 opened: No information on how to create a new subnet, vlan, fabric or space from WebUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530009>
<mup> Bug #1047998 opened: iscsi root: iscsi not started in initramfs <MAAS:Triaged> <partman-iscsi (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047998>
<mup> Bug #1047998 changed: iscsi root: iscsi not started in initramfs <MAAS:Triaged> <partman-iscsi (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047998>
<mup> Bug #1047998 opened: iscsi root: iscsi not started in initramfs <MAAS:Triaged> <partman-iscsi (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047998>
#maas 2015-12-31
<jleino> Hello. I just ran into Maas when googling around with bare metal and OpenStack keywords.
<jleino> Any idea if Maas could be used for embedded HW running as part of OpenStack?
<blahdeblah> jleino: embedded hardware as in Raspberry Pi and that sort of thing?
<jleino> Yep. Something like that, with home cooked Linux runnign on it...
<blahdeblah> Low end stuff like that is definitely not the target, but you might be able to hack something together.
<blahdeblah> It certainly supports non-x86 hardware; we use it with HP Moonshot and IBM POWER
<jleino> Well, actually it's not Rapeberry, but quite a powerfull cluster of SoCs. However, for the cloud point of view it is something that can be handled with IPMI (at least to some extent) and uboots.
<blahdeblah> Sounds quite similar to HP Moonshot; if you can IPMI & uboot it, it has a good chance of working
<blahdeblah> But come back after the weekend and see if any of the devs are around; most of Canonical is on holidays at the moment. :-)
<jleino> True :)
<jleino> Anyway, your commets are positive as well. Thanks a lot!
#maas 2016-01-01
<ahm4> hi all
#maas 2016-01-03
<oskar> Anybody alive and willing to help? I've spent days trying to get maas going under vsphere. Machines don't get past commissioning. Handful of warnings but nothing with any search results. Going crazy.
<oskar> Power status detected no problem. They turn on/off when requested.
<oskar> DNS doesn't appear to be an issue - disabled dnssec because that was causing issues.
<oskar> I don't really know which Warnings are expected in the node logs but I'm guessing "Failed accessing user data" isn't one of them.
<oskar> Anybody awake? Having some issues getting past commissioning and want to run a few things past someone.
<oskar> oskar to moon base. come in moon base.
<oskar> I'm off - for more info about my problem see http://askubuntu.com/questions/716518/maas-failing-commissioning-ubuntu-14-04-maas-1-8-3
<roaksoax> oskar: the maas team is on vacation until tomorrow or sometime next week
